# Vapmor pen pods



## Michele (7/6/20)

Hi I'm Michele very new never vaped before bought a smok fetch didn't enjoy the experience gave it away and bought vapmor pen works well for me any idea where to buy vape pods extra for it


----------



## Hooked (7/6/20)

Michele said:


> Hi I'm Michele very new never vaped before bought a smok fetch didn't enjoy the experience gave it away and bought vapmor pen works well for me any idea where to buy vape pods extra for it



Hi @Michele, where did you buy it? I've done a Google search and can't find it in SA.


----------



## Michele (7/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Hi @Michele, where did you buy it? I've done a Google search and can't find it in SA.


From a guy who was selling online paid 450 for it


----------



## Hooked (7/6/20)

Michele said:


> From a guy who was selling online paid 450 for it



Oh, dear! As a new vaper you wouldn't have realised that it's not available in South Africa.


----------



## blujeenz (7/6/20)

Basically you're looking for a VPEN POD, no results from Google for SA.

This was a post from Vapecon last year.
You can perhaps try contacting them via FB. https://www.facebook.com/pg/OhmTech-178942376391956/about/

This one is from *OHMTECH-SA*







SATURDAY - *VAPMOR VTURN Compact Pod System for only R300 *(normal price R400)

SUNDAY - *VAPMOR VPEN System for only R400 *(normal price R500)

Thanks for this Derick, we appreciate the special offers. That VPEN looks very classy! 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-headline-specials.t61590/page-4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

